# where to get a good chip, for 2.0??



## fmsmark (May 14, 2011)

My buddy is looking to find a performance chip for his mk3 jetta 2.0
any suggestions? were down in so. cal..
im sure Genesis probably has em but arent they a pricey shop?
Thanks


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

check out your local forums or try and find something that can do a united motorsports tune...best thing i have done to my mk3 for sure


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tectinicstuning.com

Autotech.com

Good luck!!


----------

